# euro disney



## bodser (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi ,Heading to Antibes in June,Want to stop off in Euro Disney with the nipper for a day. Any parking suggestions for approx 48 hrs in vicinity?
Or any decent campsites with bus/metro/RER connections?
Thanks in advance
Brendan


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Park in Eurodisney itself always full of campers, just don't park near the walkway into park

The constant music will drive you nuts!


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Agreed, we parked there for two days a couple of years ago, you can also use the showers in the coach parking area. There is also a train station that takes you into Paris, Sure it was 15 euro per night


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Its 30 euros for 24 hours or free with some annual passes.

Depending on your plans, if you arrive late evening, its possible to park just outside and then go in early the following day to maximise your time.

There is a video showing the approach road and the car park.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Most people tend to pay just the once, we stayed two nights and were not bothered

It was obvious that families near us had been there a few days tables and chairs etc all laid out, quite funny really !


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We have had annual passes so have not had any problems, however we have, on a couple of occasions, seen 'operatives' checking the windscreen tickets. I cannot remember the time of year as we went a few times last year, but it may have been peak season.

I think you could easily stay a couple of nights without any bother.

If you arrive after the ticket plaza closes, you can overnight outside until it reopens in the morning.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*agree*

Yes, the people come around first thing in the morning and it appears just check for a ticket

We were there for three mornings and not bothered at all by the patrols


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

A summary of our experiences of what is now called Disneyland Paris.

*Its still 30 euros per night. When entering complex you can only pay for one night in advance. 

*You're supposed to pay for extra nights at Animal Care Centrebut there's little monitoring and although you may get a note on windscreen asking you to pay more seems few records are kept. I paid for 2 nights out of four and lady in said Centre wasnt too fussed.

*At busy times be prepared for hundreds of cars to be parked all around you on "dedicated camping car area ", and possibly be held in when you want to leave. We witnessed this. Just due to cars driven locally and drivers too impatient to wait to Eenter proper car park area.

*At busy times the organisation of whole place is a joke with insufficient staff to cope with crowds. "Fast Pass " system is anything but. Be prepared to wait for an hour or more for rides. 

*You now have to make appointment to see characters, they seldom walk around complex. This involves queues to make the appointment, then queues to fulfill the appointment. 

*At busy times the rides frequently have technical problems and pack up

*avoid busy times! !! I'd even take the hit of a local authority fine and take kids out of school

*The water at the Dumping area is primarily for coach drivers to wash their vehicles and is non potable. Be warned!

Enjoy
:lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> Telbell posted.......... summary of our experiences of what is now called Disneyland Paris.
> 
> *Its still 30 euros per night. When entering complex you can only pay for one night in advance.
> 
> ...


I think we'll give it a miss. :wink:

Thanks for the feedback though Telbell. :thumbright:

Jock.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Kids enjoyed it. But we're knackered! :lol:


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

> TELBELL... A summary of our experiences of what is now called Disneyland Paris.
> 
> *Its still 30 euros per night. When entering complex you can only pay for one night in advance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, we're heading there in 3 weeks 

we still are! :roll:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

We took my grand-daughter when she was about 10 or 11. 'The best day of my life' she uttered with her 'last' breath as she fell asleep that night. Makes all the aggro worthwhile. Just do it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

csmcqueen said:


> Thanks for the info, were heading there in 3 weeks


Based on my experience "were" is a far better decision than "we're".


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

We took my grand-daughter when she was about 10 or 11

Can I ask when that was Viv.? Believe me the aggro had increased tenfold since we were there last, but I do agree that for the kids, potentially it's a great experience


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> ="Telbell"
> .....................for the kids, potentially it's a great experience


If any of it is working.......... :roll:

We went with daughter partner & G/daughters in Sept 2012 with the Sky free tickets, we also went to Plopsaland near Dunkirk the same trip.

The general view was that Plopsaland paid for, was better value than D/Land for "free".


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

I have used a place called Val de Europe its a shopping complex just near euro disney their is also a brilliant little campsite in a small village called Touquine 20 minutes away. hope its of use


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Telbell said:


> A summary of our experiences of what is now called Disneyland Paris.
> 
> *Its still 30 euros per night. When entering complex you can only pay for one night in advance.
> 
> ...


We have been a few times in the MH and in all honesty had a great time.

Last year we went on the French bank holiday in error, and still had a great time.

If you go to have a good time, and do a bit of planning it can be a great few days. We had done 7 rides by 11am ! And stayed for the great night time light display at 10pm!

You just have to find that excited child that is deep inside us all.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> We took my grand-daughter when she was about 10 or 11. 'The best day of my life' she uttered with her 'last' breath as she fell asleep that night. Makes all the aggro worthwhile. Just do it.


Sorry for the late reply, didn't get a notice of your response. It was 4 years ago. We were in Paris for several days with a long and varied agenda. We stayed at Maisons Laffitte, which is quite far the other side of Paris, but a short walk to an RER station that goes directly to Disneyland. Wanting to choose a good weather day we bought DLP tickets last minute at the campsite and a 5-day (I think) rail/metro ticket. It also fitted in well with what the rest of the party were doing. Nice site but with young girls we wanted it to be a bit 'safer'.


----------

